# new to beekeeping in north texas



## jpjtexas (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi all, first foray into beekeeping. I'm expecting my bees in a few weeks. I joined the local beekeeping club and signed up for their class but got a job right after with crazy hours. read a few books on the subject but don't think I know enough to fill a thimble. Looking forward to it as we have a large garden and ample flower supply. Probably lean on the forum some so I can get my knowledge base established. Looking forward to this new adventure.

Jim


----------



## JMurphy (Jun 4, 2012)

Welcome, from another newbee. Started my hives on 3/14/013.


----------



## hideawayranch (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi Texas
Just finished my first year of beekeeping, it can sure be a roller coaster ride of highs and lows, but the only way to do it is get in there and get going. I am always reminded of a beekeeping saying.
"Get 7 beekeepers in a room, ask them 1 question, and you'll get 14 answers, Ha! Which of course means there is no definitive answer where bees are concerned. Good Luck


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Jim!


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site! You'll find a lot of help here.


----------

